# Isn't this just wrong?



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

Came across this video and felt terrible for that poor baby.
Didn't know where to post this so I'm sorry if this is the wrong place!
What do you guys think about this, is this how it usually is?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E33uZJKbVO4


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

What bothered you about it?


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> What bothered you about it?


Considering you weren't bothered by it, I'm assuming this is normal... I just felt bad for the poor girl. I don't like the idea of using force. That's just me.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

ambiaxD said:


> gsdsar said:
> 
> 
> > What bothered you about it?
> ...


I was just trying to gauge what you felt was upsetting. To me it looks like an inexperienced male and a female that was less than thrilled. 

I have done lots of reproduction work, so I guess I am used to less than cooperative dogs. Lol. I don't necessarily agree with it, just seen it a lot. 

But no, I don't think this is ideal. But I doubt it's uncommon.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

They said the female was dog aggressive.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They didn't have a muzzle on her. It wasn't an aggressive female or she would have taken the dog's face off. And experienced breeders would not have bred and aggressive bitch without a muzzle, especially if the male was inexperienced. The muzzle would have likely been taken off after the dogs tied -- unlikely for the bitch to chew on the dog while tied. 

Actually, these are experienced breeders, who conserve the dog's energy by holding the bitch. It is not abnormal. It is inexperienced breeders who let the dog/bitch run about that have accidents like the bitch that jumped the stone wall while tied. 

I did not see anything wrong with this. Trust me that if you just put the two in a kennel together, they would tie. The male would chase her down, and chase her down, and chase her down, until she stood for him. It would take a lot longer, and if it is was hot out, the dogs would have far more wear on them.


----------

